# Sprunger drill press



## sprucegum (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm wanting to upgrade my drill press situation. There's a sprunger Rd 33 for sale locally for $225 looks pretty clean and rust free in the pictures. I think it is a little big for my space but I can probably make it work. Anyone have any experience with these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2020)

@Sprung


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2020)

Depending on its condition it would be a good quality vintage drill press. It's also a radial design if I'm not mistaken, which would make it more versatile.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 12, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Depending on its condition it would be a good quality vintage drill press. It's also a radial design if I'm not mistaken, which would make it more versatile.


Yes it is radial. I have never really thought that I needed that feature but it does have a big throat depth which would be handy. That's a double edge sword because the specs I found say it's 39" deep and it will not fit in the space that I would like it in. I have nice corner 20" from my door with plenty of clear space to the right and a out swing door to the left.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2020)

Being that its radial it would give you varying throat depth. And you could also probably drill off the table with it. If your looking to upgrade from a standard drill press this would be an upgrade.
As far as if it would fit your space? Well I cant help you with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 12, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Being that its radial it would give you varying throat depth. And you could also probably drill off the table with it. If your looking to upgrade from a standard drill press this would be an upgrade.
> As far as if it would fit your space? Well I cant help you with that.


Anything would be a upgrade from the old $99 freight included pos that I bought around 1979. Took me a day of arc welding and cooling to put it back together after the whole head snapped off . Amazingly it is still holding after 40 years.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't have personal experience with the RD 33 specifically, but I do own several Sprunger machines. I find them to be pretty well built machines. There is still even some NOS parts availability, if needed. One of the Sprunger machines I own is a 15" floor standing drill press. It's well built and accurate. Runs smoothly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 12, 2020)

Sprung said:


> I don't have personal experience with the RD 33 specifically, but I do own several Sprunger machines. I find them to be pretty well built machines. There is still even some NOS parts availability, if needed. One of the Sprunger machines I own is a 15" floor standing drill press. It's well built and accurate. Runs smoothly.


Thanks I'm trying to figure a way that I can make it work. I knew pretty close to how I wanted things laid out when I built the shop and it seems to throw a monkey wrench into everything. Probably if I wait long enough the right one will come along.


----------

